# Serious but not so serious



## Nicholas (14/11/16)

Okay so i was sitting on the couch last night just having a little vape and thinking to myself could all this rain be caused from us, is this the doings of all the cloud chasers and mech modders out there blowing their clouds in the sky and ultimately causing the storms. i know on my part i've been vaping through 30mls a day like its nothing. 

but seriously though, scientifically speaking the vapour we blow out is clouds in the sense so if we were to hire a huge warehouse with no windows and stuff and everyone vaped like crazy could we in theory cause a storm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> Okay so i was sitting on the couch last night just having a little vape and thinking to myself could all this rain be caused from us, is this the doings of all the cloud chasers and mech modders out there blowing their clouds in the sky and ultimately causing the storms. i know on my part i've been vaping through 30mls a day like its nothing.
> 
> but seriously though, scientifically speaking the vapour we blow out is clouds in the sense so if we were to hire a huge warehouse with no windows and stuff and everyone vaped like crazy could we in theory cause a storm


Fat chance, its glycerine vapour, so it might rain teeny little jelly babies if you're lucky.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Nicholas (14/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Fat chance, its glycerine vapour, so it might rain teeny little jelly babies if you're lucky.



are you telling me we could make it rain jelly babies, #WeFixedWorldHunger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> Okay so i was sitting on the couch last night just having a little vape and thinking to myself could all this rain be caused from us, is this the doings of all the cloud chasers and mech modders out there blowing their clouds in the sky and ultimately causing the storms. i know on my part i've been vaping through 30mls a day like its nothing.
> 
> but seriously though, scientifically speaking the vapour we blow out is clouds in the sense so if we were to hire a huge warehouse with no windows and stuff and everyone vaped like crazy could we in theory cause a storm


what ever your taking. can i have some?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (14/11/16)

Jelly Baby Rain

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tockit (14/11/16)




----------



## Nicholas (14/11/16)

Tockit said:


>



This right here ... lol


----------



## KZOR (14/11/16)

We exhale a fog (a water based vapour) which is a mixture of water (biggest component), pg, vg, flavouring molecules and miniscule amount of nicotine if present in the juice. 
PG is strongly hygroscopic, and VG is too ... so, they extract water from our bodies as we inhale/exhale. That's why it is very cool when it is blown on your skin and also why drinking cold ice water just before you exhale makes a bigger cloud.
So yea ......we create a lot of moisture but for a storm to form you first need warm air to rise which we do not have in this case .......... no storms for you m8.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tockit (14/11/16)

KZOR said:


> We exhale a fog (a water based vapour) which is a mixture of water (biggest component), pg, vg, flavouring molecules and miniscule amount of nicotine if present in the juice.
> PG is strongly hygroscopic, and VG is too ... so, they extract water from our bodies as we inhale/exhale. That's why it is very cool when it is blown on your skin and also why drinking cold ice water just before you exhale makes a bigger cloud.
> So yea ......we create a lot of moisture but for a storm to form you first need warm air to rise which we do not have in this case .......... no storms for you m8.


So if you chuck some vape and fart at the same time? Will you make your own kak storm? 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KZOR (14/11/16)

@Tockit 
Only if you fart has a abundance of negative charges.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (14/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @Tockit
> Only if you fart has a abundance of negative charges.


So well need to reverse the polarity in the mod then.  which will intern cause some lightning aswell. Lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (14/11/16)

Tockit said:


> So well need to reverse the polarity in the mod then.  which will intern cause some lightning aswell. Lol
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Does reversing the polarity allow you to blow clouds out your arse?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (14/11/16)

Tockit said:


> So well need to reverse the polarity in the mod then.  which will intern cause some lightning aswell. Lol
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Not a good idea, could create bioluminescence and the glow off the ceiling will keep you awake.


----------



## Tockit (14/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Does reversing the polarity allow you to blow clouds out your arse?


No no no man, stay in the pond. Clouds come from the top end 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (14/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Not a good idea, could create bioluminescence and the glow off the ceiling will keep you awake.


Lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------

